# Game:68 [email protected]



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

San Antonio (53-14) at Denver (38-30) 10:30 pm EST 

DENVER (Ticker) -- San Antonio Spurs coach Gregg Popovich was unable to stick around for the finish of his team's most recent victory. 

Popovich hopes he can remain on the sidelines for the entire contest when the Spurs try to win their sixth consecutive contest Wednesday against the Denver Nuggets. 

Kicking off a five-game road trip, San Antonio is 23-10 away from home and has a one-half game lead over Dallas for first place in the Southwest Division and the Western Conference. 

After Popovich was ejected with two technicals Tuesday, the Spurs came alive in the second half of a 107-96 victory over the Golden State Warriors. 

Tony Parker scored 29 points and Tim Duncan added 21 with 13 rebounds for the Spurs, who outscored the Warriors, 49-33, after Popovich left the bench. 

Back home after five victories on a seven-game road trip, the Nuggets have a 5 1/2 game lead over Utah for first place in the Northwest Division. 

Carmelo Anthony, the reigning Western Conference Player of the Week, scored 29 points and Greg Buckner added 19 off the bench for Denver in Saturday's 109-94 victory over the New Orleans Hornets. 

Marcus Camby sat out against the Hornets and is listed as questionable with a strained left knee. He averages 13.6 points, 11.8 rebounds and a league-best 3.36 blocks. 

After losing the first two encounters against the Spurs this season, the Nuggets posted an 89-85 triumph January 22. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2005-06 Stats at a Glance 
@ 
News | Players | Stats | Schedule News | Players | Stats | Schedule 

San Antonio Spurs 
Record: 53 - 14 (.791) 
Standings: First, Southwest 
At Home: 30 - 4 
At Road: 23 - 10 
Streak: W 5 
Denver Nuggets 
Record: 38 - 30 (.559) 
Standings: First, Northwest 
At Home: 21 - 12 
At Road: 17 - 18 
Streak: W 1 


Season 
PPG: 95.6 Opp PPG: 88.3 
FG%: .473 Opp FG%: .430 
RPG: 41.8 Opp RPG: 40.4 
Season 
PPG: 100.8 Opp PPG: 99.8 
FG%: .463 Opp FG%: .453 
RPG: 41.1 Opp RPG: 42.3 


Back to Top 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Parker, T 67 19.3 3.3 5.9 
Duncan, T 66 18.8 11.2 3.3 
Ginobili, M 53 14.8 3.6 3.5 
Finley, M 62 9.8 3.3 1.4 
Bowen, B 67 7.6 3.9 1.5 
Mohammed, N 65 6.2 5.4 0.5 
Van Exel, N 53 5.3 1.3 1.8 
Udrih, B 45 5.0 1.0 1.6 
Barry, B 59 5.0 2.0 1.5 
Nesterovic, R 65 5.0 4.0 0.4 
Horry, R 50 4.9 3.7 1.2 
Marks, S 23 3.3 1.8 0.3 
Sanders, M 10 2.5 1.5 0.2 
Oberto, F 47 1.9 2.1 0.4 
Head Coach: Gregg Popovich 

Player G PPG RPG APG 
Anthony, C 67 26.5 5.1 2.7 
Miller, A 68 14.4 4.5 8.4 
Martin, K 48 13.7 6.6 1.4 
Camby, M 45 13.6 11.8 1.7 
Boykins, E 60 12.6 1.4 3.8 
Patterson, R 57 11.7 3.4 1.5 
Buckner, G 60 6.4 2.9 1.6 
Evans, R 53 5.7 7.2 0.6 
Najera, E 60 5.6 5.3 0.9 
Johnson, D 45 5.4 1.7 1.0 
Elson, F 60 4.5 4.6 0.6 
Kleiza, L 51 3.3 2.0 0.3 
Hodge, J 13 1.0 0.5 0.5 
Eisley, H 18 0.8 0.9 1.8 
Nenê 1 0.0 0.0 0.0 
Head Coach: George Karl


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Tonight can be a great night or a not so great night. if pistons loose to the heat and spurs win against the nuggets then we take over the best record in the nba, but if we loose and pistons win then that makes it a two game lead over us and we are back to being tie with dallas.


The RocSolID PlaN TO BeaT The Nuggets

bench production-duncans foot, a 80 percent manu and a tony parker who played heavy min last night arent going to play at there best tonight so we need finely barry and nazr to show up

3pt shot-hopefully beno manu and gain can hit it tonight so it can make room for duncan in the post

transition d-nuggets last year averaged more pts in transition than the suns or anyone else in the nba so get back on d and forget the O Rebounds

x factor-manu, he killed the nuggets last yr

prediction
Nuggets 101
Spurs 95

hopefully im wrong but Go Spurs Go


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

Go nuggets! Honestly I think the spurs have been walking through games this season, and the nuggets will eat up anyone who doesnt come to play against them.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

DetroitDiesel said:


> Go nuggets! Honestly I think the spurs have been walking through games this season, and the nuggets will eat up anyone who doesnt come to play against them.


pretty much...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i was so mad and upset after this game, we could have won so easily but no. manu was great and tim was good but for the others they sucked and our defense sucked at that. i no pop will only play manu and duncan for 25 min agame on back to back but we need hca :curse:


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Where are all the Spurs posters? Like a ghost forum in here... :eek8: 

Nah, I haven't really been checking this page out and may be catching it on an off night or maybe you guys are like the real team and only show up in the Playoffs! :biggrin: 

Anyway.

I was suprised with all the Manu fans at the Pepsi Center last night! Lots of Argentina flags and jerseys. Fans were not supporting the Spurs, just when Manu scored they'd get really loud, but they didn't seem to care when anyone else dressed in black did anything (scoring, blocked shots, whatever).

Pretty weird to say the least...

Hopefully we'll see you guys in the PLAYOFFS again!
(gotta go through the best to be the best!)


----------

